# Hoyt 2014 trad



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

I think I want the new Tiburon. I know Hoyt doesn't get much positive attention here in the trad section but they have what I think looks like a winning lineup of recurve bows this year. Gotta save some pennies for that bow. Will likely have plenty of time since I am a lefty and new stuff is only in first showing today.


----------



## 2413gary (Apr 10, 2008)

I'm a Hoyt guy guess I will have to give it a look


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Where can we see some previews? I tried searching but didn't come up with anything.


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/2014_hoyt_catalog.php


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

It's a download on Hoyt's website 

It's just a formula limb fit Gamemaster


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

Notice the lengths listed. You can't get bows of those lengths with those riser lengths in ILF. the buffalo for instance and the tiburon have shorter bows than you can make with those riser lengths in ILF setups.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

2" difference? Looking over it all, specs and pictures, it's still just a Formula GM bow, it'll be a sweet shooter no doubt about it just as they all are.


----------



## wseward (Mar 7, 2013)

The Tiburon looks like a nice bow. The aft riser arc will probably help with the heavy weight hunting limbs. The radius shelf would be nice to have.

Glad to see they still have the 21" Excel ILF riser offered. After removing a four pin sight and 4" stab I shot mine today off the shelf instinctive...GEE do I have a long ways to go with my shooting! Had lots of fun! 66" bow with long ILF carbon limbs pulling 41# at 30" and it seems to be a good rig for me.

I would have paid $308 to get the Hoyt ILF 720 carbons, however they were out of stock in the weight I wanted. Call me a Hoyt groupie...I do not care. Good archery rigs made in the USA!


----------



## stork64 (Sep 11, 2010)

I'm hoping to hunt trad next year, and I agree that Tiburon looks like one to consider.


----------



## Greenjoytj (Aug 10, 2013)

I like my Buffalo I purchased a 45#/60" long, its my first metal handled bow. The weight of the buffalo did take some getting used to as I had been using a Chek-Mate Attila for a bunch of years and that bow weighs just over 1 pound compared to the 3.2lbs for the buffalo. Also the very narrow grip of the Buffalo is taking awhile to get used to.
I've added a CR braided bow sling for my own piece of mind and a limbsaver AWS 9.5" modular stabilizer just bug the other trad archers at the club but it does make the bow stand vertical in my hand.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Tiburon looks cool and its 21", might be well rec'd. Definitely more than a formula gm.








What really catches my attention is the GPX, the ILF counter part of the ion-x. 









I'll take one in orange please


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

I'd be a lot more interested if they put the -Tec bridge in the front like Greenhorn does. As they stand right now I can't see those risers balancing well without a bunch of weight in the stab position.

The limbs are slowly improving, it looks like the latest are up to where Border was with the TX series 5-6 years ago. Of course they will be $800.

-Grant


----------



## marcelxl (Dec 5, 2010)

I like the look of the Tiburon!

I love my Dorado and have shot and like the Hoyt Tec riser and having the option of 64" would really make me consider this if I was in the market for a metal riser'd T/D that will not be cheap.......I would take it seriously.

I am not nor am I likely to crave one any time soon but still, they look awesome!


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Hmm... I bet it'll be a great bow, but aesthetically I still like the Buffulo, Dorado, and GameMaster. 

It is great to see that they're expanding their traditional line though


----------



## khatsalano (May 2, 2011)

I think I'd like the Tiburon. I love my Buffalo but I like to cant the bow just slightly and at close distances I have to cant a little more than I would like to get the top of the sight window out of the way. The extra inch or so at the top might be exactly what I need. My Buffalo is 62" so with the same limbs I'd be at 64". I'll definitely give one a try when they're out.


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

I like the riser spec and design wise,also that they put a Berger hole in there,gives way more tuning options,than the Buffalo has.


----------



## NTProf (Jun 12, 2008)

Anyone happen to know what the Tiburon will cost? I am guessing less than the Buffalo, but more than the Dorado, and maybe the GM.


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

Same or more than the buffalo, bigger riser with a tec bar no reason to charge less. Plus its new and shiny


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

I`m ordering a lh tiburon riser tomorrow from the local Archery store. Price is $419. Purchased f7 limbs for it already. Probably riser will be here in 4-7 weeks. Anyone has a resource to get it faster?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

metinemre said:


> I`m ordering a lh tiburon riser tomorrow from the local Archery store. Price is $419. Purchased f7 limbs for it already. Probably riser will be here in 4-7 weeks. Anyone has a resource to get it faster?


Did you call LAS ?


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Looks light and twitchy but I'm sure the Hoyt fanboys will be all over it. I look forward to a review but I bet most guys don't go with the stock limbs, if they're anything like those on the Buffalo.


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Did you call LAS ?


What/who is Las? I got the price from Archery HQ in Chandler AZ.


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Lancaster Archery


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

JParanee said:


> Lancaster Archery


I guessed so. Well i talked to them on monday and asked them if they can sell the riser only and i`ve been told ``no they can`t``. I insisted on it; if they could ask Hoyt and find out about the possibility of buying only riser. Whoever i spoke with; told me if it isn`t on the Hoyt catalog they can`t do it. 
Then i called Hoyt myself and asked Hoyt customer service if it`s possible to purchase only riser and the answer was ``yes``. Hoyt rep told me that the dealer should place the order as ``riser only`` So obviously whoever i talked to at Lancaster Archery had no clue about his job or didn`t want to bother with it.
So i went to local archery shop, made them call Hoyt and give me a price.
I`m pissed off because i`m a loyal customer of Lancaster Archery, i spent 90% of my money on archery supplies at Lancaster even my latest purchase of f7`s are from them. If their guys can`t even make a phone call to Hoyt why should i stay loyal?


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

Update: I called them today again, asked the same question and the guy put me on hold and few mins. later he said ``yes we can order riser separate``. Well big lol that it didn`t work few days ago and now it`s a ``yes``. Maybe someone saw my last message here. Anyway price i got for riser only at L.A. is $399 which beats local shop by $60 considering the tax. Placed the order. 4-6 weeks...


----------



## guyver (Jan 3, 2012)

You may get it sooner than that too, the gpx I ordered came in in half the quoted time. Maybe...
Please post pics upon arrival... unless you got the silver one :tongue:


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

guyver said:


> You may get it sooner than that too, the gpx I ordered came in in half the quoted time. Maybe...
> Please post pics upon arrival... unless you got the silver one :tongue:


 I was tempted biiig time to get the silver riser, somehow it looks really cool but well i ordered the black one


----------



## indebtmd (Dec 21, 2013)

Would putting a pair of long recurves on the Tiburon riser make it a 66'' bow? I wonder how it would feel to shoot.


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

indebtmd said:


> Would putting a pair of long recurves on the Tiburon riser make it a 66'' bow? I wonder how it would feel to shoot.


Yes. shorts 62, mediums 64 and longs 66`` with Formula limbs. I tought 64`` would be the best for me. i`m 5`10``and i`m scared to hit the bottom limb to the floor when it arrives and ready to shoot


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

it is a brand new product, give them a break, they may not have known at the time of your intial call.


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

dragonheart II said:


> it is a brand new product, give them a break, they may not have known at the time of your intial call.


If you`re posting in reply to my message; i didn`t get mad mainly because they didn`t know but i got mad because they didn`t make the call and ask Hoyt. I`m in retail business aswell and anytime there is a special request or a question from my customers i make a call to my supplier then say yes or no.


----------



## dragonheart II (Aug 20, 2010)

Sounds like things are working out for ya. Interested to see how the bow shoots for you.


----------



## metinemre (Aug 17, 2012)

dragonheart II said:


> Sounds like things are working out for ya. Interested to see how the bow shoots for you.


I`m dreaming about the day that i`ll string it and aim for the first shot  How cool it is to have a new toy whatever it is. Feeling like a little kid lol.


----------

